# Another pax that smells like pot......



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Had another one last night that smells like pot..... it takes awhile for it to go away. I hit it with febreez.... still stinks this morning.....


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

..Ozium.. thats what we used back in the day to cover up our reefer smell


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Still better than my pax from the other day that farted on a 45+ ride.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Still better than my pax from the other day that farted on a 45+ ride.


LoL!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

teh744 said:


> LoL!!


A cute chick too, sad that I don't have the "Fart on my face" fetish, otherwise it would've been the holy grail of rides.


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

Are you really that bothered by the pot smell. You may need to find another job because its only going to get worse not better.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

It doesn't happen all the time, but what happens when then the next pax smells it? It's not too bad this time. It happend one night a few months ago and the pax on the next ride told me " you need cut back on the reefer". I told him it was the last pax, he didn't believe me, and I got one starred for it. I sprayed some air freshener, but it was to no avail.... and that ended my night. I reported it to lyft, never gave me a response. I reported it again this time, still waiting. I don't see anything happening.


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

yea I usually have my vent air fresheners that work really well and roll down the windows. If i still smell it when i am picking someone else up i will let them know right away that the last passenger reeked of it. Almost 100% of the time people believe me and we make a joke about it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

what works best as good ride down the freeway with the windows down. i wonder if we can charge a cleaning fee? wish we could. smell is not a mess. just tell your next pax that the guy before was a pot head.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

If someone reeks of pot(it hits as soon as they get in), they get out of my vehicle, ride is canceled and reported to Lyft.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

And your deactivated


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

DevilShoez said:


> If someone reeks of pot(it hits as soon as they get in), they get out of my vehicle, ride is canceled and reported to Lyft.


Don't you live in a medicinal state? Got a plan for when it's legalized everywhere?
You reporting cigarette smokers? How's that working out?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

DevilShoez said:


> If someone reeks of pot(it hits as soon as they get in), they get out of my vehicle, ride is canceled and reported to Lyft.


If they smell of alcohol, do you kick them out?


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I run a lot of college kids and that happens multiple times a day. I guess I got used to it, although at times I do have to inform the next passenger. This is my first summer and the smelly warehouse worker is WAY worse than lingering pot aroma. I had the fresh air vent open today when a truck in front of me accelerated and I KNOW the passenger thought I had just filled my Hanes.


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

I 1 * all who reek of dope. I've 2 * others who reek of cheap tobacco & booze. Don't need them stinking up my car for other pax who give a damn. I'd be pissed as a pax in a yellow cab if I got in and it reeked of any of those 3 substances.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

What annoys me MOST though is the pax that sucks down a cigarette as they open the door and I SWEAR they get in and exhale. Anyone have a game plan se guys. (Guys meaning: all sexes, even confused ones)


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

DentonLyfter said:


> What annoys me MOST though is the pax that sucks down a cigarette as they open the door and I SWEAR they get in and exhale. Anyone have a game plan se guys. (Guys meaning: all sexes, even confused ones)


Keep a small spray bottle with ode ban/fre breeze in the center console.
Smokers - If they are still smoking when I pull up since the doors are locked, I act like the doors aren't working. Make them take a few breaths... Seems to work. 
Drinkers - I tell the rider that my last passenger was at a bar and had just lost his job. Luckily he didn't get sick.
Pot - Similar to smokers. Biggest concern is they leave something behind that the drug dogs might smell if I ever get stopped.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I love the pot smell threads!

I get a pot smell pax daily, often 4-5 per day on my long days.

I joke with tourists from Denver, asking "What brought you here, the marijuana?"


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

If that smell is there the next morning, the Rider dropped a nugget in your car. 

I would rather smell pot than stanky alcohol breath.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

DentonLyfter said:


> What annoys me MOST though is the pax that sucks down a cigarette as they open the door and I SWEAR they get in and exhale. Anyone have a game plan [?]


Sure, keep driving.

Anyone madly sucking on a cig as they approach my car gets to see my tail lights receding in the distance.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Another vote for Ozium air freshener! 

Awesome stuff, a very little goes a long way. Tiny blasts on the floor, seats, and headliners always does the trick, at least with all smells I've encountered so far.


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

I had a great repeat customer that I had to give a low rating to so I wouldn't get him again. He was a great guy but smelled so bad of weed it made the car smell for a hour after he got out. I've had all kinds of smells in my car and I just roll the windows down between rides, works most of the time. I'm a smoker( not in the car) and hate when someone puts out a cigg and tries to bring the half burnt butt with them now that stinks!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

In the future. ..pot will be a normal smell like coffee, cigarettes, or BO. 

Worse is when some chick bathes in perfume right before she gets in.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

The issue for me is I don't want there to ever be a hint that I'm driving impaired. While medical marajuana is now legal in PA, leaf is not yet sold in the dispensaries. So at least until then, 1 star with comment explaining why. Lyft response? This safety issue will be/has been addressed with the pax?!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Pot smell is so far down on my list of obnoxious odors. As far as deactivation goes, I have already accepted the fact that I *will* be deactivated for whatever stupid reason despite my tenure and high rating. It is quite freeing.

Had a real special one get in my car on the way to a concert. You know the type, I'm sure. Resting witch face, perpetual stick up her bum. Made me wait almost the full timer as her cute friend and her bf shuffled out to the car. As we got underway, the first words out of her mouth were, " You know it smells like weed in your car, RIGHT?". " Well, that's funny. It didn't smell that way until you guys got in...". Her friend and her bf started giggling and she proceeded to rip into them. I am sure she'll make some poor bastard a terrible wife someday.


----------



## Nickstwisty (Feb 13, 2018)

3 or 4 star and leave a comment on the smell so Lyft knows how prevalent it is and you have a record should your next passenger complain.

I live in a rec/med area and maybe once or twice a week max it'll be so noticeable I have to apologize to the passenger mildly if they notice an off odor, the last fare was baked...


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I had a pax last sat night that wreacked of weed as soon as he got in and it took 30 min for the smell to go away


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> If that smell is there the next morning, the Rider dropped a nugget in your car.
> 
> I would rather smell pot than stanky alcohol breath.


Or B/O bad enough that you have to notify the EPA!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Steve_TX said:


> Another vote for Ozium air freshener!
> 
> Awesome stuff, a very little goes a long way. Tiny blasts on the floor, seats, and headliners always does the trick, at least with all smells I've encountered so far.


I'd recommend not using Ozium. This stuff is pretty strong even in small amounts and I've had passengers complain to Lyfy about it.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

DevilShoez said:


> If someone reeks of pot(it hits as soon as they get in), they get out of my vehicle, ride is canceled and reported to Lyft.


There's at least one pot "medical dispensary" on every corner in Detroit. EVERY single passenger that I pick up within Detroit city limits reeks of weed. I'd be cancelling all day long.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

I had a pax last sat night that wreacked of weed as soon as he got in and it took 30 min for the smell to go away[/QUOTE]
So what ! I smell boozers all the time . You must live in some hillbillie State like down South or South East if your so opposed to weed . Yesterday i had some guy in my car with the strongest smelling coffee in the World . Even after he was long gone my passengers commented on the strong coffee smell . I seriously couldn't get that smell out of my car .


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Grass smell takes a long time to get out. Especially if you have a burnout session in the car.

I've picked up rental cars before that harbored grass residue in the vents. Everytime you turned on the AC you could get a whiff of the green stuff still.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

A few days ago a drunk pax (who is a grower of pot) tipped me in marijuana. About $20 worth. Even though it is in a ziploc sealed baggie, it still smells a little. My car has had a minor marijuana odor for days. I have not lost any stars, no complaints, and it is in plain sight... sooner or later one of my pax will offer to buy it from me.

Since it is fully legal in my state, i am not worried about it. Am I worried about a pax complaining? I expect to be deactivated by these moron companies for telling a dirty joke or for my dash cam long before I get deactivated for the smell of pot.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Report them for possibly carrying narcotics. That will quickly get Lyft's attention.


----------



## KeepPortlandWeird (Aug 12, 2018)

"you need cut back on the reefer". I told him it was the last pax, he didn't believe me, and I got one starred for it. I sprayed some air freshener, but it was to no avail.... and that ended my night.

I call BS. Sorry, just doesn't add up. Had this happen a thousand times. The passenger didn't one star you for that.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

KeepPortlandWeird said:


> "you need cut back on the reefer". I told him it was the last pax, he didn't believe me, and I got one starred for it. I sprayed some air freshener, but it was to no avail.... and that ended my night.
> 
> I call BS. Sorry, just doesn't add up. Had this happen a thousand times. The passenger didn't one star you for that.


Yes it does.....


----------



## KeepPortlandWeird (Aug 12, 2018)

Lemme get this straight. A pax gets in your ride and causes it to smell like cannabis. You're unable to remove the smell with air freshener. You then proceed to pick up another pax and don't offer an explanation for the smell whatsoever? Why wouldn't you offer an explanation? Of course he would think it was you if you blamed the previous pax only when prompted. This doesn't seem like normal behavior. Maybe you can explain why you wouldn't inform a pax why the car may smell of drugs.
This happens to me at least once a week. Portland is the land of cannabis but we have many conservative minded people who despise it. If it happens again you say this. 
"Hey, good evening! Just a heads up, my last rider smelled like Cheech and Chong. I've deoderized the car but if you catch a wiff please don't be alarmed."
The pax laughs every time. Once the pax start saying they don't smell anything you know you're clear. 

Also as advice: Extra Strength Febreeze works quite well on pot smell. A good airing out will get it out of the air. In bad cases use a disposable wipe to clean the seat and surfaces. Residue can be stinkie. Febreeze the whole seat liberally and let it dry. 

Trust me. At least once a week and I've had no complaints and very high ratings. Usually the pax gets a kick out of it. I'm also a surfer type who fits every stereotype for a pot smoker even though I never touch the stuff. I never get confused for being the culprit because it adds up. And be cool. You did nothing wrong so be cool. 

May have pissed you off but I also identified your problem and gave you your answer. Genuinely wish you the best in your driving endeavors.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Things like this are why I put a HEPA air filter on the rear deck of my car. Deals very well with odors and pollution. For bad odors I put it in ozone generating mode overnight and the smell is gone in the morning. 
Less than $50 and it puts two USB ports in the back window. 








https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CZDBKVR/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

KeepPortlandWeird said:


> Lemme get this straight. A pax gets in your ride and causes it to smell like cannabis. You're unable to remove the smell with air freshener. You then proceed to pick up another pax and don't offer an explanation for the smell whatsoever? Why wouldn't you offer an explanation? Of course he would think it was you if you blamed the previous pax only when prompted. This doesn't seem like normal behavior. Maybe you can explain why you wouldn't inform a pax why the car may smell of drugs.
> This happens to me at least once a week. Portland is the land of cannabis but we have many conservative minded people who despise it. If it happens again you say this.
> "Hey, good evening! Just a heads up, my last rider smelled like Cheech and Chong. I've deoderized the car but if you catch a wiff please don't be alarmed."
> The pax laughs every time. Once the pax start saying they don't smell anything you know you're clear.
> ...


Well, it's not legal in PA for recreational use yet. And I did give an explanation, but it was to avail. I think he trying to look like hard ass in front his woman. He is probably one those ones that you will be wrong on everything.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Make sure you immediately put a feedback for passenger smelling like pot. In case the next passenger report you for under the substance for pot.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

That loud must have been LOUD if you couldn't get it out. Lately I've had a harder time getting ladies' perfume out my vehicle than loud people.


----------

